# Phlegm and chest congestion



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Just wondering what ideas you have to clear up chest congestion. DH has had a chest cold for couple of weeks and I have had it for over 1 week. It seems to be worse in the morning and at night. I found some food/herbs but not a lot of clear explanations on how to use these. A couple of examples: raw garlic, cayenne, ginger root.

Suggestions are greatly appreciated and accepted.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Mullein tea is great for thinning out the chest. I just brewed a cup for my dad. He has a thick cough. I mix it with peppermint tea.
I have been known to throw a eucalyptus leaf in for a chest cold too..
Things like cayenne and ginger are 'heating' spices that will kind of burn stuff out of you, but don't do much to thin mucous or loosen the chest.

A good boost to the immune system would be helpful too.

http://www.anniesremedy.com/remedy_use86.php

Here is a quickie list with explanantions..

I am feeling a cold coming on so I am drinking immune support tea by YogiTea.
Echinacea Root, astralgus, elderberry, peppermint, lemon grass, cinnamon, spearmint, fennel and rosehips.
I hope it works.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I second the mullein tea. I prepared some recently and drank about 8 ounces several times a day as I felt a congested chest cold coming on. It never really developed into much of anything.


----------



## ozarks momma (Jun 8, 2011)

Buckley's cough syrup!
It tastes awful,but it works.

I mix a little honey in with it when I take it.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I just take the cayenne pepper
/pods and pour hot boiling water on it as a tea. You can add honey if you want.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would use colloidal silver. It kills the germs that are causing the problem, both bacterial and viral.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank yo for the responses. Also, thank you for the link, I am not very knowledgable when it comes to natural remedies. I am learning.


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

My happy-favorite recipe for any type of congestion is a combo of mullein (definitely!), peppermint, eucalyptus, horehound, hyssop and HONEY!

Honey has been FDA tested against Robitussin and equalled or outpowered it for coughs every time. Get the raw honey from a local source (where in Iowa are you located? My husband is a beekeeper and we might be able to hook you up with someone if you aren't close to us).

The rest can be taken in combo as a tea or tincture. The horehound makes everything bitter and tastes awful but is pretty important for that chest congestion and cough. Maybe take that first on its own and wash it down with a nicer blend of the others. 

My immune booster is garlic, cayenne and ginger. "If it can survive that, it derseves to!" LOL


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

SquashNut said:


> I just take the cayenne pepper
> /pods and pour hot boiling water on it as a tea. You can add honey if you want.


I also use cayenne pepper. A nice batch of thai food with curry and extra cayenne works great - I make it in the crock pot w coconut milk..


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Sarah J said:


> My happy-favorite recipe for any type of congestion is a combo of mullein (definitely!), peppermint, eucalyptus, horehound, hyssop and HONEY!
> 
> *Yep.. all of these are great!*
> 
> ...


And it is really strange, but if I don't type something outside of the quotes, it won't let me post... so here. Stupid machine.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

We use a mix of a few drops of tobasco sauce, about ten drops of grapefruit seed extract, a dash of salt, a tablespoon of lemon juice, and four to six ounces of grapefruit juice. The mixture is kept bedside and tiny sips taken as needed. Those other remedies sound pretty good too. This one knocks out a continuing cough that tickles.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Steam will also help.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

steam to loosen. tons of liquids to help it move. vicks on the bottoms of the feet at night to help suppress a cough as you sleep.


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

Boiled onions and sugar.

My grandfather says it works every time, but I have never tried it.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Sarah J said:


> !)
> 
> Honey has been FDA tested against Robitussin and equalled or outpowered it for coughs every time. Get the raw honey from a local source (where in Iowa are you located? My husband is a beekeeper and we might be able to hook you up with someone if you aren't close to us).
> LOL


I did use some honey. A gal I work with has her own hives- so I took some of this.


vicker said:


> Steam will also help.


I did use steam and I think it helped.

The congestion is gone and I am better:nanner:


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Does anyone know how to make an old-fashioned mustard pack? I remember my mother putting one on me when I was really young and it felt so good. I've been going to research how to make one for years, maybe someone here knows how she did it?

And I'm glad you're all better!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

CCCC said:


> Boiled onions and sugar.
> 
> My grandfather says it works every time, but I have never tried it.


It tastes terrible! If I had a nickle for every spoonful of that stuff my Dad made me swallow when I was young..... Ick!
He would slice up the onions, cover them with sugar, then cover the bowl with plastic wrap. I had to take it a spoonful at a time for coughing. It didn't seem to help, but I lived through it.


----------



## allisonhome (Dec 1, 2011)

If this things are not working, better see a doctor now.


----------

